# Just watched a great Dog related film - Hachiko a Dogs Story



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

http://us.imdb.com/title/tt1028532/

Highly recommended for the Forums Dog lovers. But make sure you have a box of tissues handy, I was sobbing like a big girls blouse for half of the film.

Ian


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

Did anyone see the recent programme on bbc1 on our relationship with our dogs? it was brilliant,horizon or panarama cant remember aprox 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Yes, I was alerted to that via a post on here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-78247-the-secret-life-of-dogs.html

Something happens in the films that is touched on in that program. Great documentary.


----------

